# What does your ebike data look like? How does it compare to analog?



## _CJ (May 1, 2014)

With the constant crying about eMTB's blazing trails at 20mph, uphill, both ways, I thought it might be informative to post some Strava data from a recent ride I did. This is a bike with a Brose S-Mag motor and 750wh battery, and rider weight of 210 pounds.

I knew this ride was going to be close to the limits of the range for this bike, so power levels were kept to a minimum, probably 98% "tour" mode with some "eco", "sport", and "off" mixed in. No "boost" mode. Finished the ride with 6% battery remaining. The downhill was totally blown out from rains, so I ended up walking about half of it, which had an impact on average speed, but obviously not on average power or range.

As you can see, this is an effort that many traditional MTBers could have done in the same time, at similar power levels.


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Best to hook up a Cycle Analyst to get better info on the ebike ride. wh/mile etc etc etc etc etc etc you can get a ton of info from that little device, and you can even download it to your computer for some fancy charts. I bought a CA but never used it. Another great tool to use is the trip simulator for ebikes and you can trace your route on the google maps and pick your motor, controller, body weight, pedal power etc etc etc etc etc etc again very versatile, can even change the kv of the motor, the starting temps.... again etc etc etc etc


----------



## SkiTalk'er (Jun 26, 2021)

I put about 130 miles on my Cannondale Trigger in the 6 months I had it and 1800 miles on my Cannondale Habit 2 Neo in 19 months. 

Most of my riding (Bosch Performance CX) is 40% Eco, 58%Tour and 3% Turbo and that is primarily on pavement riding back to the house.


----------

